# HOW TO POST A GUIDE (Read here)



## dodgepong (Jun 7, 2014)

You may wonder why you can't create a new thread in this section of the forums. That's because this section is full of automatically-generated threads for *Resources*. You can submit your own resource, and when you do that, a thread will be automatically created for you.

*Why create a resource? Why not just a normal thread?*

Resources are a cool feature of XenForo, the forum software we are using. Instead of just having a basic thread for your resource, you can gather a lot more data about how many people are using your resource and what they think about it. You can see how many people have read your guide or downloaded your tool, you can submit regular updates to the resource, whose history can be tracked, and users can leave reviews of the resource or comment on it with feedback or asking for help. It's a really neat way to manage user-generated content, and I think you'll like it a lot better than just using a normal thread.

*How do I submit a resource?*

Easy:

Click the "Resources" button at the top of the Forum.
Click the "Add Resource" button at the top-right side of the Resources page.
Select your resource type
Fill in the rest of the fields
Submit, and you're done!


----------

